# New User Total?



## Morrus

Any bets how many members there will be after one week?


----------



## Vuron

With or without alt IDs?


----------



## Morrus

With.  Just going by the 'member total' at the top of the forums.

I think we'll be surprised at how low it is.


----------



## Vuron

Honestly based on traffic patterns I suspect the total to be less than 250


----------



## The It's Man

On teh old boards I calculated it, now I'm just guessing: 715


----------



## Ancalagon

how do we see our user number BTW?

Ancalagon


----------



## angramainyu

Anc, hover your mouse over the "profile" button of a poster, you'll see the number in the URL at the bottom of your browser.

I'm guessing 1000 users after one week.


----------



## Ma'varkith

*Hmmm...*

Well, I'm not a precog, but I'll say 850.


----------



## Felonious Ntent

My guess is 987.


----------



## Darkness

A lot; maybe 750 or so?


----------



## Mark

Friday 18th of January, Morning, 8am Chicago time- 1012 members (bank on it!)


----------



## Lidda

I'm going to highball and say 1250


----------



## The It's Man

Chicago time? what for time is that? Can't we just stick to GMT +1?


----------



## Ian the Mad

I concur.  Chicago time is the One True Time.


----------



## el-remmen

Does who ever gets closest win something? 

My guess 1112


----------



## Mark

I'll come up with some sort of prise for the winner...

Not saying what that will be, but I'll try to come up with some sort of gaming thing or other... 

Of course, since I will be the winner I will likely have to go out and get myself something nice!


----------



## Darkness

Ian the Mad said:
			
		

> *I concur.  Chicago time is the One True Time. *



What time is Chicago time, anyway? The same as east coast, perhaps?


----------



## Cyberzombie

*My guess for the number of posters at the end of the week is...*

13.

One of the admins is going to delete everyone else (including me!  Eeep!) and then declare themselves the winner.


----------



## Ian the Mad

Chicago time is GMT -6:00, AKA US Central time.


----------



## Omegium

Hmm. I guess 800


----------



## Ancalagon

I would say 750-1000

frequent posters would be below 500

Ancalagon


----------



## Doc_Souark

Ian the Mad said:
			
		

> *Chicago time is GMT -6:00, AKA US Central time. *




Silly Boy it's not Chicago time it's Pine Bluff time , and I'll go really high ball and say it'll be 1345. Their all be in a rush to get the same names or pirate others names( or the Iconics) so you'll see a rush. 

   So when exactly is the big day that you open the gates to the unwashed masses ~ sniff, sniff~  excuse me the other unwashed masses ?

 I just noticed that my number is #42 (I thought it was #40, no wonder you were sceptical Anc) that's how old I'll be in April......wierd

 And if Ancalocan isn't the only one ,I'm Doc da ole man in Nutkinland , I asked him a question about here in chat and he went into full defencive mode ~ gives Anc a cookie~ keep it up !


----------



## Number47

*Number 47*

Number 47
Number 47 
*Number 47*


----------



## justinsluder

My guess is 100.


----------



## Doc_Souark

So who won ?

 Justin ! another Arkansian yeppee


----------



## Piratecat

We're at 1298 right now.... but there are 5  more days before we hit "one week"!


----------



## Morrus

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *We're at 1298 right now.... but there are 5  more days before we hit "one week"! *




Beat me to it by about a minute!


----------



## Kwalish Kid

*User count*

I hope we don't see any losers with a whole flock of alternate IDs!


----------



## Superman

1938 by the end of the first week.


----------



## graydoom

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *We're at 1298 right now.... but there are 5  more days before we hit "one week"! *



With this information... I'll hazard a guess of 2500.


----------



## Umbran

Gah, I wish I had been around during the weekend.  Has anyone actually taken timed readings - recorded the time and the number of total registered users at that time?  I'd be interested in seeing the graph...


----------



## Welverin

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Gah, I wish I had been around during the weekend.  Has anyone actually taken timed readings - recorded the time and the number of total registered users at that time?  I'd be interested in seeing the graph... *




I don't see it remaining constant enough over the course of the week for that to be all that helpful.

My 'guess,' determined by dice rolling is 2123. I actually rolled 8123 but that's way to high so I changed it to 2123.


----------



## MythandLore

2345, for sure


----------



## Darkness

2500?


----------



## Superman

Darkness said:
			
		

> *2500? *




Sorry Darkness, Someone beat you to it.


			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> With this information... I'll hazard a guess of 2500. *


----------



## Doc_Souark

3570


----------



## Umbran

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> I don't see it remaining constant enough over the course of the week for that to be all that helpful.
> *




Constancy (for virtually any definition of that word) is hardly the only useful, interesting, or recognizable pattern.  And a great many things in the world do not behave as any particular person expects them to.


----------



## Welverin

> _Originally posted by Umbran _*
> Constancy (for virtually any definition of that word) is hardly the only useful, interesting, or recognizable pattern.  And a great many things in the world do not behave as any particular person expects them to.   *




Ok so maybe that wasn't the right way to put it.


----------



## reapersaurus

Hey, Morrus! (ar any admin)

Disn't we have this vote on the old boards?
We had MANY votes already on that thread.
Does anyone have access to the old boards to check for that?

What date is the one week officially?
I seem to rememberguessing a number that's looking rather good as of now.


----------



## MythandLore

OKAY!
HERE IT IS!
Members: 1,984, Threads: 1,217, Posts: 15,813
Welcome to our newest member, Videssian  The time now is 06:12 PM.
You last visited: 01-25-2002 03:43 PM.  

Who won?


----------



## graydoom

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *OKAY!
> HERE IT IS!
> Members: 1,984, Threads: 1,217, Posts: 15,813
> Welcome to our newest member, Videssian  The time now is 06:12 PM.
> You last visited: 01-25-2002 03:43 PM.
> 
> Who won? *



I don't know who won, but I like the number of members . Go 1984!

Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## Welverin

*Bah! Superman!*

Damn you Superman! Is super strength and speed, heat and x-ray vision, cold breath, flight and invulnerability not enough for you!? Did you have to have this too?


----------



## Superman

*Re: Bah! Superman!*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> *1938 by the end of the first week. *





			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *Damn you Superman! Is super strength and speed, heat and x-ray vision, cold breath, flight and invulnerability not enough for you!? Did you have to have this too? *



HA! I'm Victorious once again!
LOL! Look at my Birthday.
I voted for 1938 because Action Comics #1 (the First Superman Comicbook) came out in 1938!


----------



## Welverin

*Re: Re: Bah! Superman!*



> _Originally posted by Superman _*
> HA! I'm Victorious once again!
> LOL! Look at my Birthday.
> I voted for 1938 because Action Comics #1 (the First Superman Comicbook) came out in 1938! *




Now that's funny.

Of course that's what I get for rolling a die to come up with my number.


----------

